# SSRI's and sexual dysfunction



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am back on Zoloft and well, am totally sexually dysfunctional from being on it. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

damn,no advice here,sorry. when i was on one it took me hours to reach my peak if you know what i mean. that was a time where me and my girlfriend really got along, i wonder if theres some sort of connection,lol. you should try eating avocados! the azteks call the avocado tree "Ahuacuatl" which means testicle tree. the fruit hung in pairs so it reminded them of a nutsack.lol! their said to be an aphrodisiac.

best wishes!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I only took zoloft for about a week and stopped because of severe memory and confusion-troubles (I was a milisecond away from putting a computer-mouse in the trash when I was packing my laptop, ME, throwing away a computer-device) so I wasnt on it long enough to comment on the sexual effects, but I have a friend who is on it and it now takes him forever to blow his load *wants the image of his friend doing this stuff out of his head*

Be well, peace.

PS: You the man Kenny, Chuck Norris aint got nothing on you. You know it.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Well you should try Celexa :lol: Thats what im on and it only takes me about 10 minutes to make a mess. :lol: Used to be able to last longer before I was put on it, now im just a horny load blowin bastard. :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

simplynothing said:


> damn,no advice here,sorry. when i was on one it took me hours to reach my peak if you know what i mean. that was a time where me and my girlfriend really got along, i wonder if theres some sort of connection,lol. you should try eating avocados! the azteks call the avocado tree "Ahuacuatl" which means testicle tree. the fruit hung in pairs so it reminded them of a nutsack.lol! their said to be an aphrodisiac.
> 
> best wishes!


there's nothing wrong with mixing a little ancient history into erectile dysfunction talk to spice things up, hahaha.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> I only took zoloft for about a week and stopped because of severe memory and confusion-troubles (I was a milisecond away from putting a computer-mouse in the trash when I was packing my laptop, ME, throwing away a computer-device) so I wasnt on it long enough to comment on the sexual effects, but I have a friend who is on it and it now takes him forever to blow his load *wants the image of his friend doing this stuff out of his head*
> 
> Be well, peace.
> 
> PS: You the man Kenny, Chuck Norris aint got nothing on you. You know it.


lol Chris thank you. well shit, i have severe memory and confusion-troubles - just ask Jinelle she'll tell you all about it.

Wait a second, is this a joke or something? Do doctors do this on purpose just to fuck with people like us?.....

Basically what it comes down to is.....Lose my ability to get hard or be stuck in perpetual non-stop never ending negative thoughts.

* If Christoffer Magnusson has $5 and Chuck Norris has $5 Chris is the one with more money.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Well you should try Celexa :lol: Thats what im on and it only takes me about 10 minutes to make a mess. :lol: Used to be able to last longer before I was put on it, now im just a horny load blowin bastard. :lol:


Is this for real? I've been on Celexa but it didn't help me with depression.

If I get a boner this week it will be a milestone and I will post up-dates.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Well you should try Celexa :lol: Thats what im on and it only takes me about 10 minutes to make a mess. :lol: Used to be able to last longer before I was put on it, now im just a horny load blowin bastard. :lol:
> ...


Yeah its for real. AND DEFINATLEY KEEP US POSTED ON YOUR BONARS!!!!!!!!!!, You should make a graph and everytime a bonar arrises jot it down, it may be the cure. 8)


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Wait a second, is this a joke or something? Do doctors do this on purpose just to flower* with people like us?.....


I was startin to wonder about that myself. :?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

But for real though, id rather have my weiner and balls cut off than to have DP. :!:


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I am back on Zoloft and well, am totally sexually dysfunctional from being on it. Does anyone have any advice?


I wrote a paper on 'SSRI induced sexual dysfunction' for a Human Sexual Behaviour class at uni, and the best advice is to switch from the SSRI to Wellbutrin (buproprion). Not only does it have serotogernic properties (like Zoloft) but it causes dopamine reuptake which can increase libido. Basically, you're trading a med that causes sexual dysfunction for another that does the same thing, but also increase libido, sorta cancelling each other out.

The major drawback to switching to Wellbutrin is that some individuals report increased anxiety. So if anxiety is a problem for you, Wellbutrin may exacerbate it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Thank you for the advice.


You're most welcome. I am, after all, an internet superhero!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol Chris thank you. well shit, i have severe memory and confusion-troubles - just ask Jinelle she'll tell you all about it.


lol yup. wow. hello to kennys sexual dysfunction thread.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> lol yup. wow. hello to kennys sexual dysfunction thread.


I'm sure she can tell you about that too. 

It's good to be back in the same threads with you again Jinelle.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Absentis said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the advice.
> ...


There seem to be a few internet superhero's on here. It's nice to be in good hands despite being sexually dysfunctional (no pun intended).


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol going to bed my ass.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> There seem to be a few internet superhero's on here. It's nice to be in good hands despite being sexually dysfunctional (no pun intended).


hahhahaa wow


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> lol going to bed my ass.


lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It's good to be back in the same threads with you again Jinelle.


suck it. (no pun intended).


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to be back in the same threads with you again Jinelle.
> ...


Ouch, I thought we were on good terms.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha me too. 
man. life.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

There's a woman for you :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Wouldnt surprise me if the pharmaceutical companies put sexual dysfunction-properties in their products on purpose to prevent us from breeding. I mean most of the companies are owned/managed by the same people/groups that want to enslave/annihilate a large percentage of the world population.

*puts tinfoil hat on*

but seriously, Wall Street is EVIL.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

then goddamnit i'm breeding in spite!


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Wouldnt surprise me if the pharmaceutical companies put sexual dysfunction-properties in their products on purpose to prevent us from breeding. I mean most of the companies are owned/managed by the same people/groups that want to enslave/annihilate a large percentage of the world population.
> 
> *puts tinfoil hat on*
> 
> but seriously, Wall Street is EVIL.


*Knocks tinfoil hat off*

It's an inherent property of serotonergic drugs that causes sexual dysfunction. It isn't some sort of added ingredient. As an SSRI increases the amount of serotonin within synapses, and thus activity, there is a serotonergic pathway that inhibits the [brain area] involved with the human sexual response cycle. I can't recall the brain area in question, sorry, but it really is an inherent property of any serotonergic drug.

Sorry to bust your conspiracy theory. 



peachyderanged said:


> then goddamnit i'm breeding in spite!


Oooh! Oooh! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Wouldnt surprise me if the pharmaceutical companies put sexual dysfunction-properties in their products on purpose to prevent us from breeding. I mean most of the companies are owned/managed by the same people/groups that want to enslave/annihilate a large percentage of the world population.
> 
> *puts tinfoil hat on*
> 
> but seriously, Wall Street is EVIL.


This made me literally laugh out loud. God damn, I bet that isn't far from the truth. I'm going to have 10 kids, maybe even 20, and I'm guna send a postcard to the pharmaceutical companies after each child is born with their picture on the front.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> then goddamnit i'm breeding in spite!


If Absentis gets some, I want in on this.!!!!!!!!!! I'm fine with sloppy seconds!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :mrgreen:

*Cyber Bonar* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peachy is not the type of woman that puts out for someone wanting sloppy seconds, show some respect.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Peachy is not the type of woman that puts out for someone wanting sloppy seconds, show some respect in my thread please.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Peachy is not the type of woman that puts out for someone wanting sloppy seconds, show some respect in my thread please.


TAKE...........A..............JOKE Kenny. :shock: Jeez, you don't even show "respect" in your own threads. It was a freaking JOKE DUDE. :| I'm your friend and everything, but you seem to get pretty defensive when it comes to Jinny. Why don't you just marry her? And by the way, I didn't see you jumping all over Absentis. Whats your problem bro? DP? Yeah.............I have it too, but that dosen't give me the right to be a hypocrite and a stuck-up jackass. There's a BIG difference between a JOOOOKE, and being serious, hence, the emoticons I used. It was obvious I was just joking. Good grief! :?

*And to a so called "friend" too."*


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I fear this thread has taken a turn for the inappropriate. I admit I made an unsuitable comment, and that we ought to tone things down a little. Lets have a laugh at the jokes that have been made, not get offended, and show respect for everyone on the board.

M'kay guys?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Absentis said:


> I fear this thread has taken a turn for the inappropriate. I admit I made an unsuitable comment, and that we ought to tone things down a little. Lets have a laugh at the jokes that have been made, not get offended, and show respect for everyone on the board.
> 
> M'kay guys?


I agree Absentis. And sorry Jinny if my comment was offensive at all to you. And Kenny, i'm sorry for getting flustered, but for real, if you don't want people making jokes in your thread, then be totally serious and don't make them yourself. Thats very hypocritical.

*Peace*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Of course I don't mind jokes, but you made Jin sound like a hooker. I'm not cool with that so I called you on it and asked that you show some respect,in which you apologized. As far as I'm concerned we can all get back to talking about hand jobs, blow jobs, whatever kind of job you want.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Of course I don't mind jokes, but you made Jin sound like a hooker. I'm not cool with that so I called you on it and asked that you show some respect,in which you apologized. As far as I'm concerned we can all get back to talking about hand jobs, blow jobs, whatever kind of job you want.


I didn't mean to make her sound like that, I was just commenting on her "I'm breeding in spite" comment. And then Absentis said "PICK ME! PICK ME!" so I was trying to think of something that would be funny and that was the only thing I could come up with lol. My dirty sense of humor comes from my early teenage years, you know, us guys gettin stoned out our minds and having contests to see who could come up with the nastiest shit :lol: and then laugh about it till blood vessels in your eyes burst and you end up walkin around looking like you contracted tha freakin RAGE virus (from the movie "28 Weeks Later") just in case you don't know what the rage virus is. :lol: Anyway, where were we? :twisted: ..................OOOOOOHHHHHHHH thats right!!!!!!!! Hand jobs and blow jobs!!!!!!!! I prefer the latter if I do say so myself 8) . OOOOHHH OOOHHH!!!!! And do part-time and full-time jobs count too?!!!!!!!!! If so then screw this!!!!! I need ta get my ass in the bed before my brain transforms into the universe and explodes  . XANAX!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!XANAX!!!!!!!!!!!!ASK JAMES FREAKIN BROWN IF HE EVER HAD BONAR ISSUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: Im really sorry, I don't know where this shit's comin from honestly. I think I really am losin it.     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:

You see what DP has done to me?!!!!!!! I JUST CHEWED UP 4mg OF XANAX AND I SHOULD BE PASSED OUT WITH MY HEAD CRUSHING MY KEYBOARD BUT I FEEL LIKE SPEEDY GONZALAS ON PCP AND CRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
W...................T.........................F?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goodnight fellas :twisted: Peacefull dreams HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a freakin laugh.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i think i kinda brought it on myself too. so i apologize.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> i think i kinda brought it on myself too. so i apologize.


No you didn't, don't apologize, it's my fault Jinny. Neither of us should be talking nasty like that about any females even if we are joking (Unless their into that kinda humor which most girls aren't). I should have shown you more respect than I did so i'm sorry again. WOW..........I feel sooooooooooooo weird, I know this is WAY off topic, but I feel like my head just rose off my body :shock: . WOOOOOO, thats a first :shock: . Ok I think the Xanax is kickin in now. Time ta go have some nightmares, ya with me? GOD I HATE DP SOOOO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha man you're making me laugh, you do sound all spracked out. Where is your profile picture from?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Haha man you're making me laugh, you do sound all spracked out. Where is your profile picture from?


I feel freakin spracked out :? . My brain is being very dysfunctional on me all of a sudden. I've got BAAAD DP right now so I kinda feel like I just smoked a blunt. AWWWWW this is horrible!!!!! Its like someone putting your brain through a damn meat grinder. But, just another day in the life of Dannie. Anyway, I just googled mental illness and went to images looking for a profile picture for this site and not only did this one fit perfectly, but its a visualization of how I feel. Like a mindless robot who smokes a lot of cigarettes  . Fits me perfectly. :roll:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha, fits me well too at times. Take 'r easy pal, I'm off to hit the hay. It would be cool to live on a farm so I could actually go sleep on some hay outside right now.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im really hungry atm since I just woke up so i didnt take time to read everything that has been going on in this thread, but I can tell that it is full of win and hilariousness of epic proportions, so please refrain from posting anymore until I have had the time to catch up. Thank you. Now please, have a seat over there.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Good post !
I have quit SSRI (after 4 pills ) for this reason ! I was having it from withdrawal , and after a web search I find a description of the PSSD condition.
My brain seems over sensitive to drugs , I dont want to get another annoying fucking debilitating permanent condition...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

noname said:


> Good post !
> I have quit SSRI (after 4 pills ) for this reason ! I was having it from withdrawal , and after a web search I find a description of the PSSD condition.
> My brain seems over sensitive to drugs , I dont want to get another annoying flower* debilitating permanent condition...


Ok, come on, lets be honest here I know you have a name, there is no way you just have "no name" unless you were abandoned in a wild jungle or deserted desert and left to fend for yourself before you could conceive what your name actually was. But if that were the case though and you survived all those years, enough to make it to a land with computer technology and create an account, surely you would have come up with something for people to call you. Maybe Wild Cat, Cougar, maybe even "who" but surely you must have a name, am I right?

All jokes aside, thanks for responding it's nice to know I'm not the only one who can't get hard.

lol....but in all seriousness SSRI withdrawal can suck dick, I've been there, was put in a hospital, ran away, was pulled over by the police, ran away, slept in some bushes in the rain wishing i had a gun to blow my friggin brains out. not fun, i'm glad to be alive and hopefully you are too. that was from discontinuing Effexor.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol....but in all seriousness SSRI withdrawal can suck dick, I've been there, was put in a hospital, ran away, was pulled over by the police, ran away, slept in some bushes in the rain wishing i had a gun to blow my friggin brains out. not fun, i'm glad to be alive and hopefully you are too. that was from discontinuing Effexor.


My experience with withdrawing from Effexor, even doing a very slow and proper tapering down, was one of the worst experiences of my life. I know it can be a very effective medication for treatment-refractory depression, and the decision to prescribe Effexor to a patient ought to be done with much thought regarding the necessity and potential adverse effects, but this was definitely not how I was prescribed it.

Guess why I was put on Effexor. I was prescribed it because a drug rep had left a box of samples with the clinic doctor. :!: Yeah, that's right, I was put on Effexor before trying any other drug because somebody left _a bunch of free samples with the doctor_! :evil: This is mostly off-topic, but Effexor also had a detrimental effect on my sexual response cycle. Although that wasn't one of the things I was concerned about because of all the other terrible adverse effects it had on me. Gah! I need to stop typing so my anger can dissipate and I can get some sleep.

'Night y'all!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Absentis said:


> Guess why I was put on Effexor. I was prescribed it because a drug rep had left a box of samples with the clinic doctor. :!: Yeah, that's right, I was put on Effexor before trying any other drug because somebody left _a bunch of free samples with the doctor_! :evil: This is mostly off-topic, but Effexor also had a detrimental effect on my sexual response cycle. Although that wasn't one of the things I was concerned about because of all the other terrible adverse effects it had on me.


I don't doubt it one bit, I've been handed many free sample pharmaceutical drugs, mostly anti-psychotics. I had a close family friend who was on Effexor for years, he ended up hanging himself. That is one drug I will never touch again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

This Just In: Male Ejaculation Linked To Dissociative Disorders


----------

